# [CFLAGS] CPU-Centrino??(Solu.)

## Gentoosiastix

Hola a tod@s, tengo pensado cambiar mi portatil (en breve) por un  *Quote:*   

>  HP  1.5 centrino con Chipset Intel® 855GM con bus de procesador a 400 MHz y grafica: Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (UMA de 64 MB) compartidos 

 y la 1ª duda que me asalta, es como esta contemplado este prcesador en Gentoo? he leido varios comentarios diferentes.... unos compilan con las "cflags" para P-IV y otros dicen que debe ser P-III ..................

A ver si hay suerte y los que tienen Portatiles con centrino se pasan por aquí y postean sus experiencias.

un saludo y espero vuestras sugerencias  :Wink: 

----------

## nein

Hola,

 Yo uso "-march=pentium4" y desde noviembre del año pasado no he tenido ningun problema (actualizo varias veces a la semana las novedades). Asi he podido clonar mi instalacion desde mi centrino a mi maquina de sobremesa (que si es un P4) sin tener que recompilar para aprovechar al maximo el P4.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

entonces, podria clonar mi actual instalacion P-4 m al nuevo centrino sin ningun problema?   

Por cierto, que metodo seguiste "Partimage" o "dd"

----------

## cnyx

a mi me dijeron que era bastante mas recomendable march=pentium3 yo lo tengo asi, la verdad es que no se muy bien por que, pero digamos que la gente que me lo dijo esta metida en el tema. De todos modos no creo que tarden en sacar soporte para pentiumM en el gcc. a parte de march=pentium3 tengo mogollon de pirulillas que me puso un colega que controla para aprovechar unas instrucciones propias del pentium3 que ya no incorpora pentium4 pero si pentiumM. De todas formas sobre esto yo no se mucho, seguro que hay alguien por aqui que puede decir cosas mas clara jejeje.

Otra cosa, quiero clonar mi instalacion de gentoo de una particion a otra. las dos son del mismo tamaño. vi que alguien por aqui dijo que lo habia hecho con un simple cp y habia copiado todo a dicha particion. Mi duda es, si haces un cp recursivo cuando llegue a la carpeta /mnt/laparticionencuestion empezara a copiar de nuevo lo que ya habia copiado, y entrar en una especie de bucle infinito no?

Joder esto me raya mucho jejeje esto ocurre asi o no? En caso de que vaya a pasar eso que se hace para solucionarlo?

saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

cnyx para clonar las particiones... te puede valer perfectamente el comando "dd"  algo como: *Quote:*   

>  dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb

  pero mejor haz un man dd  y estudialo un poco  :Wink: 

por cierto, gracias por la respuesta y ya te pedire tus "CFLAGS"  :Wink: 

----------

## oCHARLIEo

El centrino funciona tanto con las flags de Pentium4 como con las de Pentium3 pero el centrino esta construido y diseñado sobre un Pentium3 y se parece mas al 3 que al 4.

----------

## molekiller

 *Quote:*   

> cuando llegue a la carpeta /mnt/laparticionencuestion empezara a copiar de nuevo lo que ya habia copiado, y entrar en una especie de bucle infinito no? 

 

Mejor que un cp haz un tar que te permite excuir los ficheros o directorios que tu digas, aunque requerirá más espacio para copiar el tar y luego descomprimirlo...

PD: Sobretodo descomprimir con la opción 'p'.

----------

## cnyx

gracias, mirare lo del dd a ver, y si no hare un tar. Otra cosa que habia probado era meter el live-cd montar las dos particions y a copiar una en la otra, pero bueno esto como ultimo recurso.

Por si sirve de algo a mi me dijeron que el pentium4 incluia algunas instrucciones que no estaban en los pentiumM y ahi es donde puede aparecer el problema. Si esto es cierto, puede que un dia se de que gcc compile un programa usando esas instrucciones pero no esten en el repertorio de instrucciones de tu procesador y supongo que fallaria el programa al que le ocurra eso. Pero bueno tampoco soy un experto de esto. de todos modos no creo que gcc tarde mucho en compilar para pentiumM.

saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Por cierto cnyx, que tal compilando y el tema del calor?  me lo pido con 512 megas a 333 mhz y trae grabadora de DVD+ (tampoco se de que van los dvd+ o -)a que se refieren con los signos  +/-   :Shocked: 

----------

## cnyx

compilando es un rayo. Supongo que por el tema de la cache. El mio tiene una cache de 1mega, pero ya los hay de 2 megas. Lo de +R y -R del DVD son los estandares que conviven ahora mismo. Cada uno tiene sus cosillas pero no te preocupes porque no creo que pase como con el cd. Asi como con los cd's se implanto el -R y la gente que se compro grabadoras +R se quedaron con un trasto. Con los DVD's no parece que vaya a ocurrir. Por lo visto hasta ahora conviven bien  y nada hace suponer que se acabara imponiendo uno sobre el otro. Asi que tranquilo.

la verdad es que no se calienta mucho. Yo lo noto a veces porque tengo el disco duro debajo de la mano jeje, pero solo cuando le meto mucha caña. Eso si cuando me pongo a emerger a saco el ventilador se pone a toda leña, pero solo para cosas grandes. Yo la verdad es que estoy super contento. Sobre todo por lo rapido que compila. Pero tambien por lo compatible que me ha salido el hardware con linux. La tarjeta grafica integrada en el kernel y me saca 1300 FPS que esta bastante bien. La wireless con drivers nativos para linux y tambien para FreeBSD.

Por si te sirve saberlo:

Tarjeta grafica Intel Extreme de 64MB del sistema

Inalambrica Intel Pro Wireless 2100

Con este hardware (muy tipico de centrino) no he tenido ningun problema para echarlo a funcionar bajo linux. Si el que te vas a pillar es parecido a este, no dudes en preguntarme lo que quieras.

saludos.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Yo tb tengo un portatil con centrino y no se me ha encendido el ventilador mas que un par de veces... para que te hagas una idea, he compilado el openoffice y el kde y ni se inmuta.

El mio trae una ATI Mobility 7500 con un Intel Pro Wireless 2100 y una ethernet Gigabit.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Ante todo, gracias por vuestro interes, os comento el Portatil que es: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> HP-nx5000
> 
>  Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition (viene en el paquete....)
> ...

 

como puedes ver  cnyx  coincide bastante con el tuyo.

Por cierto, se aceptan recomendaciones... pero que sean rapidas (este mediodia cierro el trato)  :Wink:   :Confused: 

----------

## cnyx

vaya pues tiene bastante buena pinta, no creo que se pueda superar esa oferta jejeje. por mi parte no hay sugerencia que pueda mejorar eso.

saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Ya esta hecha la "averia" je, je  en un par de dias lo tendre (segun HP)  y comezare la "Gentoozacion"   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

despues de mucho leer... parece que lo que mejor va es lo siguiente: *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

  ademas se hace necesario el uso de GCC 3.4  para que compile correctamente con estas "cflags"

creo que hoy recibo el trasto..... ya os contare

----------

## kcobain

Buenas,

  Yo tambien tengo un centrino de estos, os pongo mis flags (todo Ok, no he tenido ni un solo cuelgue)

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -frename-registers -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -s -falign-functions=64 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

Por cierto, acabo de meter la aceleración a la grafica (una intel extreme de estas) y he llegado a los 1035 FPS con el glxgears (con la pantalla como aparece nada mas arrancarlo)   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Es cierto que el centrino tiene las extensiones sse2 y que en teoria deberias meter el flag -msse2, pero lo cierto es que da problemas. Yo meti las mismas flags que tu y al final me toco quitar el flag -msse2 porque algunas aplicaciones me generaban core dumpeds continuamente... (por ejemplo el KDE).

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola a tod@s, estoy en plena "instalacion" de Gentoo y me he encontrado con un problemilla, (solucionado) pero que posteo, por si alguien lo tiene en un futuro y localiza este post con la (busqueda). el "Parato" trae una tarjeta de red "Broadcom 440x" que dicho sea de paso da bastante por el "riau" 

ni el liveCD de la 1.4 o de la universal 2004.0, ni el  2004.1 es capaz de levantarla... despues de hacer unas cuantas "busquedas" por los foros.... me habia resignado a instalar un kernel y configurarlo ... pero recorde mi herramienta favorita, SystemRescue CD como no,  basado en Gentoo, y mira por donde este la detecto sin ningun problema??? :Shocked:  ?? la pude configurar y ahora me estoy bajando un kernel   :Wink: 

Por cierto en los foros pude ver que el modulo para esta tarjeta es el "b44" pero tambien lo intente y no hubo manera, el modprobe me devolvia herrores... al final creo que es el "bcm4400"

----------

## cnyx

Buenas kcobain, lo primero decirte que yo tengo la misma tarjeta y le saco 1200 FPS lo digo para que lo mires que aun le puedes tirar mas.

Lo otro es una pregunta general para todos.

Se supone que el pentiumM (o sea los centrino) adapta la frecuencia del procesador por hardware no? y que no requiere ninguna intervencion via software para conseguir adaptarla frecuencia. Entonces sin hacer nada especial, deberia funcionar ya esa funcionalidad del pentiumM en gentoo?

Lo digo porque a mi me iba guay. Hice no se que rollos y la frecuencia se me adaptaba automaticamente a las necesidades, pero no se si esto lo hacia por algo que hice yo o por que es asi como debe funcionar en principio.

El caso es que no se por que pero la frecuencia ya no se adapta automaticamente, esta siempre al maximo lo que hace que el ventilador se ponga fuerte a los pocos minutos de encender el ordenador.

Alguna idea de por que puede estar pasando esto y como solucionarlo???

saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

creo que lo 1º que has dicho (que se ajusta por hardware) debe ser correcto, 

porque a mi se me enciende el ventilador muy de vez en cuando y ya he compilado mas de un "mamut" ahora mismo estoy con el Abiword.. pero ayer compile el OpenOffice-ximian... que por cierto he vuelto a desinstalar (no me ha gustado su lentitud) y el ventilador solo se pone alguna vez en marcha.

Por cierto, a ver si puedes hacerme llegar tu XF86config  :Rolling Eyes:   creo que no la tengo bien configurada, y otra cosa.. como configuraste el wireless.. con el driver para Linux o con el "ndiswrapper"?? 

el HP me trajo la pci Intel/Pro 2200-BG 

(coño! ya termino con el Abiword) menos de 30 minutos

un saludo

----------

## kcobain

cnyx, tienes instalado el xfree o el xorg?  Yo estoy usando ya el xorg que me va de coña.... pero bueno de todas formas pega el <driver> de lo que uses para ver la conf que tienes.

Salu2!

----------

## Camulus

Huyendo un poco de lo que es el tema principal, me estoy dando cuenta de que muchos de los usuarios de gentoo que se deciden por un portátil apuestan fuerte por los Centrino. También, como se ha dicho en algun post anterior, hay ciertos componentes que se suelen repetir (la VGA suele ser intel o ATI, la wifi la inter pro wireless 2100, etc etc). He estado buscando por ahi páginas que hablen de la instalación de gentoo en ese tipo de portátiles y aunque de haber haylas, son siempre con poco quorum. Puedes obtener información sobre solucionarlo casi todo, pero hay ciertas opciones de las que no he encontrado nada de nada. Por ejemplo, mi portátil es un Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M7400 y no he encontrado la forma de utilizar la salida S-VGA ni el lector de tarjetas SD/MMC integrado. Alguien ha leido algo al respecto? Alguien conoce una página sobre "Linux en portátiles" que reuna toda esa información?

----------

## Gentoosiastix

el lector no deberia plantear mayor problema, si has compilado el kernel con los modulos necesarios.... 

luego es muy util tener a mano el paquete "sg3-utils" (esta en portage) se ocupa de controlar varios parametros de los dispositivos SCSI .

una vez lo hayas instalado prueba:  *Quote:*   

> # sg_scan -i

  a ver que te sale... y segun la salida le das entrada en tu "fstab"  :Wink: 

----------

## Camulus

Sí, si en teoría debería ser así, pero pese a compilar los módulos necesarios (quizás me haya dejado alguno   :Wink:  ) y emerger las sg_utils, el scaneo no me daba ningún resultado. Supongo que los módulos a instalar son los mismos que si tuvieras un pendrive por USB, no? Por lo del tratamiento de un soporte de disco externo. Si no fuera así, quizás ahí esté el fallo. La verdad es que me iría de lujo poder usar ese lector de los @#$%& de una vez! Así como la S-VGA!   :Wink: 

Seguiré buscando y si encuentro algo, no dudaré en postearlo. Saludos,

----------

## Gentoosiastix

yo lo he usado para conectar un "usbstick" y me funciona bastante bien... aunque es verdad, que solo lo detecta cuando el stick esta enchufado??

ahora lo que me tiene un poco trabado es que el lector de tarjetas SD que trae mi HP-nx5000 sea capaz de leer... Bueno eso y la wireless, es lo que de momento me hace trabajar... je,je  :Wink: 

----------

## Camulus

Esto... Gentosiastix... de que crees que estoy hablando?   :Confused: 

Tengo un pendrive por USB que funciona de coña en el portátil. Lo que no consigo que me funcione es un lector de tarjetas SD/MMC que lleva mi portátil (Fujitsu siemens amilo m7400) incorporado. O sea, como a ti, vamos!

Saludos

----------

## Gentoosiastix

ya al final me habia dado cuenta.... pues nada el 1º que consiga algo que lo postee  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cnyx

buenas, la wireless la tengo configurada con el driver de intel pero la mia es la 2100. El driver se puede emerger, se llama ipw2100.

En cuanto a lo del XF86Config te lo paso en cuanto entre en gentoo que ahora mismo estoy en FreeBSD y no tengo el mismo. Pero he pensado que tambien depende del micro porque a veces lo he probado con el procesador a menos frecuencia y saca menos FPS. El mio es un 1700 si el tuyo es un poco menos potente supongo que seran normales tus FPS en cambio si es un 1700 o superior le puedes sacar mas rendimiento.

Por cierto, si uso XFree, pero no tardare en cambiarme. De momento quiero reinstalar gentoo en el portatil porque hay cosas q ue hice mal desde el principio y quiero tenerlo todo guay desde cero asi que me pondre xorg. Ademas quiero instalarme kde y ahora tengo gnome y ya que lo tengo nuevo paso de tener una burrada de paquetes por ahi.

saludos.

----------

## asph

veo que soys muy conservadores con las cflags xD

yo personalmente uso estos desde hace tiempo, y nunca he tenido ningún problema por ello! (pentium4)

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -ffast-math -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

----------

## Gentoosiastix

si pero es que lo tuyo es un P-4 m y estos son centrinos...... yo tengo (todavia) un portatil con un P4m 1.8 y la CFLAGS se parecen mas a las tuyas.. aunque algo mas conservadoras.. je,je 

por cierto lo he cambiado porque el mio parece una tostadora (se calienta) y este me tiene alucinado  :Shocked:   algunas veces no se si es que es asi o que le ventilador no funciona  :Very Happy: 

----------

